# Fans of Pink Floyd here



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I like a lot Pink Floyd, specially when David Gilmour take the musical ride.
Some of my favorites songs:

Keep talking:






Sorrow:






High Hopes:










One of These Days (mind blowing):






Poles Apart (I make a special connection with this one because my father used to listen it when I was little):


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome band, have just about all of their albums - Im playing them now prompted by your post of the Sorrow excerpt on another thread!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Conor71 said:


> Awesome band, have just about all of their albums - Im playing them now prompted by your post of the Sorrow excerpt on another thread!


haha, because of that thread, I remembered of them, so I came and made this thread


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

yea yea Ummagumma fans wassup!

Pink Floyd: Live at Pompeii, nuff said


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Of their more overlooked albums I really like the 'More' soundtrack. Allowing for the fact that there are two or three tracks which are understandably little more than throwaway bits of incidental music there's quite a bit to savour and is only one or two tracks away from holding up as a pretty nifty and cohesive album: most of (what was) side one is particularly fine. Standouts? A couple of gentle beauts in Green Is The Colour and Cymbaline, the totally trippy Cirrus Minor, Main Theme - a psychedelic instrumental with exotic overtones, Ibiza bar and Nile Song (proto-grunge in 1969!)...yep, interesting album...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Pink Floyd fan. Albums I have and really enjoy are...
- Piper at the Gates of Dawn
- Saucerful of Secrets
- Atom Heart Mother
- Meddle
- Dark Side of the Moon
- Wish You Were Here
- Animals
- The Wall


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I liked them 30 + years ago in high school. Can't listen to 'em anymore. Nevertheless, it's good stuff!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I rarely listen to them anymore as well. I started listening to the Wall 15 years ago. I thought it was the greatest album ever at that point.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I liked them 30 + years ago in high school. Can't listen to 'em anymore. Nevertheless, it's good stuff!


I suppose that you are not very fond of their last album, The Division Bell, then, which is pure Gilmour, musically.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I can't say I am a mega Pink Floyd fan because I don't know as much of their music as most of their true fans haha. But I do own "Dark Side of the Moon" and think it is really great music. I especially love the Saxophone solo in "Us and them" and I like the "expressive belting" as I call it, in "The Great Gig in the Sky." 

They are actually the first non-classical music that I found myself enjoying.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

violadude said:


> I can't say I am a mega Pink Floyd fan because I don't know as much of their music as most of their true fans haha. But I do own "Dark Side of the Moon" and think it is really great music. I especially love the Saxophone solo in "Us and them" and I like the "expressive belting" as I call it, in "The Great Gig in the Sky."
> 
> They are actually the first non-classical music that I found myself enjoying.


I'm pretty much the same way, though I've listened to a few more albums. Dark Side of the Moon, Ummagumma, Wish You Were Here, The Wall, and The Final Cut are the only ones I've listened to more than once, but I also have The Division Bell and Animals. I actually really like The Final Cut, despite (or perhaps because of) it essentially being a Waters solo album.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> I'm pretty much the same way, though I've listened to a few more albums. Dark Side of the Moon, Ummagumma, Wish You Were Here, The Wall, and The Final Cut are the only ones I've listened to more than once, but I also have The Division Bell and Animals. I actually really like The Final Cut, despite (or perhaps because of) it essentially being a Waters solo album.


Wish You Were Here is another great album. I love those synthesizers from the 70's.

When I was a kid, I liked to listen this in my room, with the lights off.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> I can't say I am a mega Pink Floyd fan because I don't know as much of their music as most of their true fans haha. But I do own "Dark Side of the Moon" and think it is really great music. I especially love the Saxophone solo in "Us and them" and I like the "expressive belting" as I call it, in "The Great Gig in the Sky."
> 
> _They are actually the first non-classical music that I found myself enjoying_.


haha, the problem with Pink Floyd is that they are a very special kind of "non-classical", I think they are in a kind of limbo between the non-classical and some of the so called "modern classical music" (speaking in broad terms; but I see some similarities in the kind of experimentation with noises, electronic music, minimalism, moods, etc; maybe in a more accessible way). Maybe that's the reason because they are popular between classical music fans.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> haha, the problem with Pink Floyd is that they are a very special kind of "non-classical", I think they are in a kind of limbo between the non-classical and some of the so called "modern classical music" (speaking in broad terms; but I see some similarities in the kind of experimentation with noises, electronic music, minimalism, moods, etc; maybe in a more accessible way). Maybe that's the reason because they are popular between classical music fans.


I know what you mean, and I don't see that as a problem at all.  Any of the more experimental rock bands could probably be said to straddle the line between classical and non-classical, I think Pink Floyd just happens to be one of the more (if not the most) popular one.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

aleazk said:


> haha, the problem with Pink Floyd is that they are a very special kind of "non-classical", I think they are in a kind of limbo between the non-classical and some of the so called "modern classical music" (speaking in broad terms; but I see some similarities in the kind of experimentation with noises, electronic music, minimalism, moods, etc; maybe in a more accessible way). Maybe that's the reason because they are popular between classical music fans.


Especially on the studio part of Ummagumma. Sysyphus and some of the others are basically just tone poems.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love them. Have all their albums.

My favourites:
1. Wish you were here
2. Meddle
3. Dark side of the moon
4. Animals


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Picked up this one farily recently:










Particularly sweet for me because I lived in Gdansk 93-97. Sadly, at that time very few big name bands (or anyone else) came to Gdansk.

But I did see the Stones (Voodoo Lounge tour) in Prague!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I love Pink Floyd! Meddle was probably my favorite album, followed by Animals/Dark Side of the Moon. A lot of their earlier stuff was really great too, but much of it is kind of hit or miss (either really good or really strange/crazy lol)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I admire the way Roger Waters and Rick Wright stepped into the songwriting breach once Barrett started to seriously lose it in the late summer of 67- seeing your main breadwinner go off his onion so quickly into their career couldn't have been easy. A Saucerful of Secrets could have been a disaster but all credit to them for making a much better album than they could have easily ended up with - the Waters' material is strong, the two songs by Rick Wright are especially underrated gems, the chorale that ends the occasionally uneven title track is gorgeous and Barrett's Jugband Blues that concludes the album is still one of the most unnervingly harrowing songs by a 'pop' artist I've ever heard.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

I love everything from Atom Heart Mother to The Final Cut...except for Obscured by Clouds. 

Roger Water's solo album, Amused To Death, is also great.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Another Floyd fan here. I don't listen regularly, but I like a lot of their stuff. They were one of the first bands I started to really actively seek out instead of just listening to the radio. They helped me expand my musical horizones. I do not care for the early spacey stuff. 
Some favorite Floyd songs:

Dogs, Money, Time, Another Brick in the Wall Part 2, Hey You, Wish You Were Here, Have a Cigar, What do you Want From me, Wearing the Inside out, San Tropez, Mother.

Ok, now I'm in the mood for some Pink Floyd. I'd better queue some up on the iPod for tomorrow. Haven't yet listened to the Final Cut though I'd like to eventually.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Have you listened to Atom Heart Mother? Not quite as spacey as their earlier albums. If and Summer '68 are great songs.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

If I did, it was just once, when I borrowed my brother's albums. But I don't think so. I believe it was Umma Gumma and a Saucerful of Secrets. Thanks for the rec.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another of my favorite bands. I played guitar in a Pink Floyd tribute for a while. I loved recreating Gilmour's tone. Playing the Live At Pompeii version of Echoes was always my favorite part. 

I love all the albums for different reasons. Animals is probably the album that has gotten the most play from me in recent years. It always seems like it was lost in between Wish You Were Here and The Wall but it's got some of Dave's best playing.

I saw Roger Water's Wall Tour earlier this year. It was a blast. It was great to see an actual SHOW with lights and special effects and the whole deal. So much fun.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

The only ones I listen to anymore are _Meddle_, _Wish You Were Here_, and _Animals_. DSOTM I've heard way too much and The Wall has got to be one of the most massively overrated albums in all of rock. There's a few good songs on it, and a ton of Roger Waters caterwauling. No thanks.

That said, Popol Vuh >>>>> Pink Floyd, by a million ******' miles


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

lukecubed said:


> The only ones I listen to anymore are _Meddle_, _Wish You Were Here_, and _Animals_. DSOTM I've heard way too much and The Wall has got to be one of the most massively overrated albums in all of rock. There's a few good songs on it, and a ton of Roger Waters caterwauling. No thanks.
> 
> That said, Popol Vuh >>>>> Pink Floyd, by a million ******' miles


So much WRONG in one post.


----------



## RadiGen (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the Division Bell and Dark Side of the Moon, also 'Shine of you crazy Diamond'


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

You mean "Wish You Were Here". Yeah a great album though short.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Comfortably Numb and Shine On You Crazy Diamond are two of the few rock songs I find worth my time. Especially the epic solo in Comfortably Numb on PULSE is probably the greatest moment in rock music history.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Btw those that like the band Pink Floyd might like the band Camel. The Snow Goose is a great album.


----------



## RadiGen (Oct 18, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> You mean "Wish You Were Here". Yeah a great album though short.


I was referring to the tracks, the album was fine, but Shine on You crazy Diamond (both parts) is definitely the best from the album


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Many excellent songs. My favorite though, I believe, is "Dogs" wicked guitar work. And it reminds me of my former boss :lol:



neoshredder said:


> Btw those that like the band Pink Floyd might like the band Camel. The Snow Goose is a great album.


I need to stop frequenting this forum and being tempted by new music


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Btw those that like the band Pink Floyd might like the band Camel. The Snow Goose is a great album.


Great band (though definitely not at PF level) - I prefer Mirage and Moonmadness though.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

A little different than Pink Floyd. Not much singing and when they do have singing, it isn't very good. But great sounding melodies with the guitar and whatever other instruments they use. If Camel had Roger Waters, who knows what they could've achieved.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought Meddle today, since I found it in the bargain bin at B&N. It's OK. Only the first and last tunes sound like they're worth listening to. The other stuff sounds like forgettable acoustic country folk rock. But most of the early albums suffer from weak material, and an underdeveloped group sound/concept. 

After 35 years of hearing One Of These Days on the radio, I was surprised to hear the other bland material that follows on this record.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I like early Pink Floyd. Much more experimental back then. Psychedelic. Though they were probably past that phase by the time Meddle came out. My favorites of their early stuff include The Piper at the Gates of Dawn, Saucerful of Secrets, and Atom Heart Mother.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just put on Saucer. This one is pretty interesting. At least with the early albums, they weren't played to death on the radio.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the general consensus is Pink Floyd struggled a little in terms of consistency on the earlier albums immediately after the departure of Barrett like Ummagumma and Atom Heart Mother, by the time they made Meddle they were in good form. I think all the tracks on Meddle are excellent, (some are understated and not as outwardly psychedelic, but very good none the less). 

Meddle and Piper at the Gates of Dawn are probably my favorite Floyd albums.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I love Animals and The Wall, and Atom Heart Mother especially ^_^ Wish You Were Here was great too, as was Dark Side of the Moon (though that one is insanely overated)


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a big admirer of Floyd, albeit I seldom listen to them (and all non-classical) anymore. Their deep, experimental sounds and profound lyrics are simply brilliant. Admittedly I've only listened to their post-Barrett albums. Some favourite songs:

Echoes
Shine on You Crazy Diamond
Another Brick in the Wall, II
Comfortably Numb
Eclipse
High Hopes
Us and Them
Wish You Were Here
When the Tigers Broke Free


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Ummagumma is the only pig in a poke as far as I'm concerned - having the studio material comprised of largely underwhelming solo compositions may seem like a novel idea but it just reinforces my opinion that in 1969 Pink Floyd, although ambitious, were still unable to cohesively collaborate with any real confidence or direction (apart from the excellent non-album gem Careful With That Axe, Eugene). In fact, had the two live sides, which I admit to liking, not been included then the Ummagumma would have been a total shipwreck. 

Whatever its faults, 1970s Atom Heart Mother was a major step forward and probably Pink Floyd's most significant album in terms of them finally finding their post-Barrett feet and realising where they wanted to go.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Floyd fans are a bit touchy about _Echos_ being knicked for _Phantom of the Opera_.
What goes around, comes around.

...doesn't really kick in until the 45sec mark 
_How I wish....How I wish this was ours..._


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm also a post-Barrett fan, and while I appreciate Gilmour's contributions, Roger was the engine that made the machine run. His lyrics and voice are the hallmarks of what made Floyd great. I also don't listen often anymore: Maybe once or twice a year. They are special evenings though. I've also never been shy about declaring The Final Cut as their finest album.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Couac Addict said:


> Floyd fans are a bit touchy about _Echos_ being knicked for _Phantom of the Opera_.
> What goes around, comes around.
> 
> ...doesn't really kick in until the 45sec mark
> _How I wish....How I wish this was ours..._


But its fine since Echoes was nicked from Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun ^_^ Its really just a common musical gesture. Even AC/DC used it. Pink Floyd don't own it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Other than the 12 string guitar, I don't see what the Van Morrison and Floyd tunes have in common.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Other than the 12 string guitar, I don't see what the Van Morrison and Floyd tunes have in common.


Well the tunes sit on a repeating alternation between the same 2 harmonies, and both use a similar motif (the first notes heard in both tunes)


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Love Pink Floyd. Gilmour is a warlock on the guitar.


----------



## Giuseppem (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello to all...
i am a fan of pink floyd. My favorite album is the first: the piper at the gates of down with syd barrett.... and my favorite track is ''Octopus''... what is your favorite album and track? do you like Genesis with peter gabriel?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Giuseppem said:


> Hello to all...
> i am a fan of pink floyd. My favorite album is the first: the piper at the gates of down with syd barrett.... and my favorite track is ''Octopus''... what is your favorite album and track? do you like Genesis with peter gabriel?


"The Gunner's Dream" from the Final Cut and no. I do have a soft spot for Invisible Touch though.


----------



## Giuseppem (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello scratchgolf.  the gunner's dream is very beautiful. my favorite part is when does the sax solo


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Head over to the introduction thread and introduce yourself to everyone. Include some of the music you like, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> But its fine since Echoes was nicked from Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun ^_^ Its really just a common musical gesture. Even AC/DC used it. Pink Floyd don't own it.


Spot on! All of France applauds you.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Spot on! All of France applauds you.


Please, BD's comment is the sartorial equivalent of saying that the refined cashmere in my Dolce & Gabbana checked baby alpaca jacket is made of the same fiber utilized millennia ago in the crude wool garments of herders in the fertile crescent...I mean, yeah...but, duh?!/K


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm sure Neanderthals were playing around with echoes in caves after clubbing their wives.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Another Pink Floyd fan here. 

I like their entire output but would pick Dark Side of the Moon, The Wall, Wish You Here and The Final Cut as my favorite albums. A lot of their material requires high virtuosity to sound right. It's very skilled rock, and I can't think of anything quite like it from others that gets as close in quality across the whole output.

I went to several of their concerts in London in the early/mid 1990s. As live performers, they were extremely good. Their concerts were jam-packed with only the best of their material, and it was always performed faithfully, never with any unnecessary twists. There were amusing things going on like huge flying pigs etc. I recall David Gilmour's vocals being very good as too was his performance on slide guitar. Nick Mason on drums was very good, and so too was Richard Wright on keyboard. There was always another drummer, and for some songs they needed a saxophonist. Vocal backing was always good.

I've rather lost interest in their work over recent years but I certainly feasted a great deal on their amazing achievements in the past, and will never forget them.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

respect, when David Gilmour plays his Fender strat


a group that has been ahead of their time


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

clara s said:


> respect, when David Gilmour plays his Fender strat
> 
> a group that has been ahead of their time


And that too of course. Have you seen them live?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Partita said:


> And that too of course. Have you seen them live?


unfortunately no

i have seen videos of them

very strong stage appearance

you have watched their performances as I saw above


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

clara s said:


> unfortunately no
> 
> i have seen videos of them
> 
> ...


Yes I have. Their stage performances during the 1990s were superlative. I have not seen anything quite so good any place else, involving any other group.

You won't get the chance to see them as as it seems almost for sure they have packed up for good. They did a reunion of sorts a few years ago in England for some charity event, and Roger Waters joined them after a very long gap. But it was a one-off.

Even some of the PF "tribute bands" have disappeared, although I think that "Australian Pink Floyd" are still doing the rounds. I saw the latter at the Brighton Centre (on the south coast of England, UK) on three successive annual occasions several years ago. They're very good, and worth seeing if you get the chance. I believe they tour the USA as well. They try to sound as much like the real thing as possible, and they achieve good results, but to my slight annoyance they tend to add extra bits here and there.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the early phase...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Partita said:


> Yes I have. Their stage performances during the 1990s were superlative. I have not seen anything quite so good any place else, involving any other group.
> 
> You won't get the chance to see them as as it seems almost for sure they have packed up for good. They did a reunion of sorts a few years ago in England for some charity event, and Roger Waters joined them after a very long gap. But it was a one-off.
> 
> Even some of the PF "tribute bands" have disappeared, although I think that "Australian Pink Floyd" are still doing the rounds. I saw the latter at the Brighton Centre (on the south coast of England, UK) on three successive annual occasions several years ago. They're very good, and worth seeing if you get the chance. I believe they tour the USA as well. They try to sound as much like the real thing as possible, and they achieve good results, but to my slight annoyance they tend to add extra bits here and there.


you seem to have been in their fan club

i am sure i won't have a chance to see them

too late

as for the tribute bands, all right, but they are not the original blend


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Have to agree that along with the Beatles they have produced some of the greatest music of the popular music era 
DSOM is a masterpiece


----------



## Count (Jan 11, 2013)

Saucerful of Secrets, Ummagumma & Animals would be my top 3 albums.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

An interesting tribute to Syd


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have all their 70s studio albums (AHM through to The Wall), Momentary Lapse and The Division Bell. Absolutely magnificent music! Animals is my favourite. Probably their most "prog rock" album, whereas the ones before it are more atmospheric, and The Wall doesn't have 10-minute-plus songs on it, one of the most defining factors of progressive rock.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

clara s said:


> as for the tribute bands, all right, but they are not the original blend


Yes, buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttt (queue Pee Wee: "everyone I know has a big butt"), do NOT pass the chance to see the PF Experience...these guys live the music and extemporize in a fashion that serves the original without fault - I caught them earlier this month in Richmond, KY and they were absolutely mind boggling; and, yes, I asked myself again and again...why not just sit home and play the albums? but the whole experience is like a sacred communion with you, people like you, and performers who idolize the Floyd, like you!/"one of these days I'm going to cut you into little pieces" Katie...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was lucky enough to see PF play The Wall at London's Earls Court in 1980. Whatever misgivings anyone had about the album (and it did divide Floyd followers back then rather more than it seems to now) there was no doubting the magnificence of the stage show. In terms of a visual experience it's probably the best I've seen. I'd loved to have seen Floyd before then but I was just a bit too young for the Animals tour in 1977.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I just finished listening to Dark Side, and it's been a long time since I last heard it, years for sure. I really enjoyed it. It is a masterpiece of modern rock music. I also dig Wish You Were Here, I really like the palindrome of that album. And both create a sound experience unique to each album. 

The Wall was the album for me though. I was 14 when it was released. I was a misfit in school, and the Wall "spoke" to me. I was good at building walls around me. 

I saw Pink Floyd live in 1988 for the Momentary Lapse of Reason tour, post Roger Waters. 

A few years ago, I decided to complete my Pink Floyd album collection. Though I don't actually listen to it much nowadays - it almost all classical music for me now.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My fav Pink Floyd is definitely Dark Side of the Moon. Haven't heard their new album yet.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoa, didn't know they came out with a new album. Anyone heard it?


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

It's not really a New album it's based on material registered for The Division Bell and discarded. It' pretty worthless.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyway not as bad as the new Who single


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The nose said:


> It's not really a New album it's based on material registered for The Division Bell and discarded. It' pretty worthless.


Why worthless? I was expecting better.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Why worthless? I was expecting better.


You don't wait 20 years for publishing some material you have if its a masterwork. As i see it this album it's only an attempt to regain popularity and make some more money from a project died a long time ago.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I've had it for about a week now. I'm not a huge fan of post-Waters Floyd anyway but this seems more like a final paycheck than a last hurrah. So far, so blah.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Used to be a fan. Now I rarely listen to them.

'Wish You Were Here' is their only album that holds up a bit for me. Maybe 'Animals' as well.



neoshredder said:


> Btw those that like the band Pink Floyd might like the band Camel. The Snow Goose is a great album.


Camel is a much better band, IMO. Better musicianship at every instrument, more interesting compositions, greater emotional variation, etc.

Other than both bands being classified by many as prog-rock, I don't see much in common between them.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Bummer to hear the album is a bummer. I'm still going to have to check it out myself.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

This is the one.


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

I absolutely LOVE them!  I really like the guitar of David Gilmour in _On the Turning Away _and _Comfortably Numb_...<3 <3 <3 Their music is really fascinating and I have to admit that I prefer the band after the Syd Barrett-period, although he was their founder. The music of the band doesn't let thinking, but let only singing and relaxing the mind IMHO. It Always happens to me when I listen to _Shine on You Crazy Diamond_. My favourite songs are: _Wish You Were Here_, _Time_,_ Hey You_, _Comfortably Numb _and _High Hopes_.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Giving this thread an anormous kick. Yeah.

As a kid, I liked some stuff of them, for instance their 1967/1968 stuff with Syd Barrett (esp. 'Arnold Layne'), I also went entirely mesmerized by 'One Of These Days' and 'Shine On You Crazy Diamond', then I got Punk (with some New Wave) and I swore that I would crush & bury every Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Genesis and Yes fan under their posh hifi audio systems... then I turned away from popular music (not entirely though) and went classical, and now I've grown up a little and I just like what I like... and, among the things that I like, is (still and/or surpisingly) quite some Pink Floyd stuff.

But not everything... and I have to be in the 'Floyd mood'.

Anyway, I still listen to their music from time to time, and funny enough: those above mentioned 3 songs which I liked the best in my innocent younger years are still my favourites.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

The period immediately-post Syd is the most likely to appeal to classical fans: 2nd half of "A Saucerful of Secrets," "More Soundtrack," "Ummagumma," "Atom Heart Mother," "Obscured By Clouds" and "Meddle," as well as the Pompei movie. During this period they were struggling to find a new path forward after their main songwriter left. They experimented with tone poems and electronics and nonstandard playing techniques, and in many ways forged a new identity for rock music that was closer to the tone poems of Debussy or Faure than any blues-based rock predecessor. 

Then they fell into "Dark Side of the Moon" and returned to predictable formats. 

But for me, for a while there they were great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dark Side is like their Kind Of Blue. The previous albums are rather weak musical statements which never resonated with this listener. Overall they were a decent band but I think they've received way more praise than their music deserves. I know others feel differently but their music is no longer very important to me.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

There's a somewhat newer PF thread

https://www.talkclassical.com/69073-pink-floyd-dogs.html?highlight=pink+floyd

Pink Floyd was always its own sort of thang, never really being able to settle comfortably into any genre stylistically, at least not for very long.

I didn't find DSotM or WYWH falling into "predictable formats" at all.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Pink Floyd Dark Side Of The Moon was like revelation for me. I couldn't believe how great pop music could be - compared to Chinn-Chapman production in various forms and iterations. Although I liked Genesis Foxtrot the best at that time. Living in Soviet Estonia LPs were commodity of very high demand. So we knew well established bands mostly - with few exceptions(Gravy Train, The Gun to name few). I spent half of my monthly wages to buy ...Moon record used and with bad scratch in the beginning. Soon the Wish You... came out, but as it was great album still it turned a bit too commercial for me. Then out of blue I got Pipers... LP awfully scratched and without the cover and discovered Sid Barrett for me. Eventually I had most of all PF albums once in awhile, I saw Pompeii film in Finnish TV and heard More on an obscure radio station one night learning the name of the album some 20 years later.
Animals was real downer for me and Final Cut totally boring. The whole two records of Wall I listened only few years ago while revisiting my passion for vinyl. Found it pretty boring still.
When I lived in US and summers in Germany in 1990's I explored 70's music extensively, discovered "krautrock" and hundreds of psychedelic bands. I collected hundreds of CDs and spent all my spare money and time on it. However I never wanted to buy Pink Floyd again. 10-15 bucks was always too much to pay for them.
Only now when I can get CDs really cheap I have PF albums again in my collection. And I must admit that on the background of all 1970 scene they have rather unique sound and I love them still. I listen ..Moon and Wish... mostly, also Animals while painting. These have excellent flow for helping me to keep the focus.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

Count me in. Got most of their albums on vinyl. Great musicians. Still listen to them whenever I'm in the mood.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Great band. I believe "The Wall" is just more than a musical album, it's an experience. I believe it is in the top 5 greatest rock albums of all time. It is truly a masterpiece. I usually listen to it all the way through once a year.

V


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Varick said:


> I believe "The Wall" is just more than a musical album, it's an experience. I believe it is in the top 5 greatest rock albums of all time. It is truly a masterpiece.


I'm with Erki on this one.


----------

